# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Baba Faja Martaneshi: Kordhëtar dhe atdhetar

## Qafir Arnaut



----------


## Tannhauser

Ja dhe nje Baba tjeter qe doli maleve. Fejzo Dervishi anetar i shtabit te zones operative Vlore-Gjirokaster midis Shefqet Pecit (majtas) dhe Hysni Kapos (djathtas).

----------

